# UPDATED : And I'm furious! Noreve Case for iPhone?



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally did it ... bit the bullet and ordered a Noreve case for my iPhone (the one with the cardholders on the back and the ability to answer the phone without opening the flap ... in red -- I'm having some crazy love affair with that color right now  ).  

I paid, after the discount, $50.00 and change. And, all things considered and equal, I couldn't really beat the price ... not for leather, not for handmade ... a plastic case would cost me nearly as much.  Plus, I figure the leather must had some protection during my clumsy moments (which are far more frequent then I'd let on).  

So, I'm wondering if anyone else has this cover (or any other Noreve) for their iPhone and how they like it?  I had an Ocean Blue (very bright, very primary) for my Kindle a few years back and LOVED it.  But this is a different beast.  I'm wondering how the flip functions for those have it and use it.  I guess I probably should have asked before ordering ... but, excitement overwhelmed me.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the Noreve for my iPod Touch 5g in light blue. I wish it opened from the top instead of from the bottom. It's not a huge deal, but it just seems backwards to me. I don't know how close in design it is to the iPhone, or to the one you ordered. Also, the top cover can be folded back while using the device, but I find that the cover gets in the way when trying to use the camera. It's a bit of a pain to hold the iTouch, while keeping the cover out of the way, etc. I like the case, but not as much as I've liked the Noreves I've had for my Kindles. You'll have to give us a review when yours comes!


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  

Yes, the folding seemed like it would be biggest issue/adjustment I'd have to make with the case since it essentially makes it a floppy flip phone -- and there are no guarantees how that will go over long term with me.

I will certainly review it when it arrives.


----------



## elenachau (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is my iPhone 5 case http://www.etradesupply.com/apple-iphone-5-leather-protective-case.html. It offers perfect protection for my device.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I originally created this thread only moments after I ordered my Noreve case...that was back on Feb 24th.

It is now March 20th.

Still, no case.

I understand that Noreve has long lags between order and shipping ... they claim 15 working days, it's been that and then some.  I e-mailed the company shortly after that threshold passed to ask, essentially, what's up.  

Cynthia, the rep, emailed me back and claimed my case was "in production" and that they MUST (her word, not mine) ship within 15 days.  Fine, I thought, I'll let it go.  

Still, nothing.  Several days passed and now I'm getting frustrated.  

I e-mailed again, asked for a more concrete ship day.  She replied and told me "another 10 days till shipment."

I'm calling B.S on this.  

Another ten days (working days or all together) would put me at the end of March.  Unacceptable.  I've escalated it now and asked for her supervisors e-mail address.  This simply isn't adding up.  France has 5 day work weeks according to all the research I've done.  I want a real answer, not smoke in mirrors.  

I have NEVER in my life been so aggravated with a company.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't want to say it at the time, since you had already ordered, but Noreve has had a problem with customer service for quite some time. 'Cynthia' never really gives a good answer either. You may be able to read some of our woes in the archives here on KB. I do hope your case comes soon, and that you'll be happy with it.


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Sometimes Lucy said:


> I didn't want to say it at the time, since you had already ordered, but Noreve has had a problem with customer service for quite some time. 'Cynthia' never really gives a good answer either. You may be able to read some of our woes in the archives here on KB. I do hope your case comes soon, and that you'll be happy with it.
> 
> Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


I've received notification that the shipment will go out on Monday -- different then her 10 business days claim in our last e-mail. There is no rhyme or reason to how they handle this at all. 15 days is more like a month. 10 days is really two days. It's incredibly frustrating.

No, you're right ... Cynthia doesn't reply with helpful information AT ALL. If anything, she adds to the confusion. It's the most ill-run customer service I've ever experienced.

I hope I love the case, for all this running around, I should.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope you do!  I do know that most Kindle cover owners love theirs when they finally get them.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

When I ordered my first Noreve I was counting down the days... and it went way over... seemed to take forever... 

But it eventually arrived and I've had it ever since.  When your case arrives I hope you love it!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Italiahaircolor said:


> France has 5 day work weeks according to all the research I've done.


Yeah, but they have a 35-hour work week, and a government mandated 5 week a year vacation. Some get 8 weeks vacation. And paid overtime is forbidden, also.

Mike


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Paid overtime is not forbidden in France.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Has your Noreve arrived yet? 


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to everyone ... yes, the Noreve arrived.

I have to admit, I'm underwhelmed by the craftsmanship (after waiting for many weeks and dealing with the shoddy CS).  When I had a case for Kindle, years ago, it was nice (the leather didn't hold up, but that's another story) ... this case is just "eh" ... the corners are bumpy, not smooth and almost appear folded, pleated and puckered in areas.  The sealant used for edging, where two pieces of leather meet, is a VERY different red and very thick in some places.  

The case fits tight, the charging plug, speakers, dials are all accessible.  But that flip-down flap ... you could ruin your manicure on that thing.  The CC slots really are worthless ... one card fits, but the back slit is SO tight you can't get one it -- and I fear forcing it would damage the case.  

The red color isn't a "true red".  Years ago I was lucky enough to acquire a limited edition handbag from Hawaii's fashion week ... the color of that if a saffron.  This case matches that bag almost perfectly.  

But, with all that said, it protects the phone and really, that's all I need a case to do.  When you consider the price point ($50.00-ish) ... it's a nice, solid leather case.  I'd have paid about the same for an Otterbox or other super-protector, so this was fair all things considered.  

Would I do it again?  Yes, perhaps ... but I'd pick another case and another color.  It's not "love", it's "like".


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I would have to agree with you. I've had three Noreve cases for Kindle, and I loved them. But my iPod Touch 5g case is a bit of a disappointment. I don't think it's going to hold up in the long run either. A lot of money for something that will have to be replaced after a few months.  


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting your experience/opinion.  I've been considering buying one for my iPhone but will not now.  I'm very sorry it wasn't good but I'm very appreciative you saved me the hassle/disappointment.  Thank you!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

You could check out Forte Leather if they have a case style you like. 35% off now until 5/12 with code MOM13. A lot of styles and colors and some minor customizations. Select personalize your case to see the options. Some add to the cost but they often have coupon codes for discounts. 
http://www.fortte.com/smartphone-cases/


----------

